# I just KNOW i'm deluding myself..



## danni1979

I have 2 beautiful lil girls and am 18 weeks preg with my 3rd and DESPERATLY want a son..
Chances are this is my last pregnancy..
This pregnancy has been sooooo unbelievably different to my girls pregnancies (which were almost identical pregancies) that i had a deep down feeling this just HAD to be a boy,and my hubby comes from mountains of lads so having 2 girls already..well..what are the chances eh!!
On weds i had a early gender scan and it was so frigging crap and horrible!! I had a choice of paying less and going nearer or paying more and going to babybond(how i wish i had now)
Baby was very uncooperative,feet down there,lots of cord etc and i had to go for 3 walks to try and get bubba to move..
Anyway the sonographer (whos been doing it like 20 odd years) says she "thinks" its another girl,she probably only looked all in all for 10 minutes,probably not even that,she said she didnt see 3 lines but that she also couldnt see any boy parts and she claimed she had a good look around down there.
So of course i got upset afterwards,then it started dawning on me that maybe..just maybe..shes got this wrong....
Afterall she didnt see 3 lines,did she..shge didnt look very long..and the potty shot she gave me shows NOTHING!! I put the scan on ingender and they agreed that it doesnt give any gender clues whatsoever..
So now i am deluding myself,believing that she may have got this wrong and this could be my son..and i KNOW i'm deluding myself..i just KNOW its another lil girl..it has to be.......its my kinda luck that :cry:


----------



## pinkribbon

I don't want to get your hopes up by saying maybe... But maybe! Do you get another routine 20 week scan? I would assume it's a girl until then to prepare yourself in case they confirm a girl. That's what I would do. And if it's a boy, well great! :)


----------



## skunkpixie

I think its a bit crappy that you paid for a private scan with the sole purpose being to find out the gender andn yet all the sonographer could say it she "thinks" it could be a girl but she's not really that sure?! I think you should complain and ask for a re-scan or your money back. I had gender scan with both mine at babybond and each time the sonographer was 100% certain of the gender and gave us very clear potty shots. I know that at babybond if they are not pretty certain and baby not co-operating then they ask you to walk around for a bit and then check again, and if baby still being stubborn they re-book you for another scan free of charge. xx


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

good luck honey, how for along are you?


----------



## flamingpanda

I agree with pinkribbon. Adjust yourself to the idea of it being a girl and then who knows, if it's not then what a lovely surprise. From what you describe though it doesn't sound to me like the sonographer had very much to go on.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Post your normal 12 week scan photo and ill look at the nub all my guesses have been correct so far xx


----------



## danni1979

Thanks for the replies,i'm 18+1 :) Thats what i'm trying to do..focus on baby being a girl :)
I have posted my scan pic on ing*nder and they say there is no nub there :( Will try and upload it though,i also have the gender pic which they say doesnt give any clues either wya....so FRUSTRATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







bubba3.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## katealim

When do you go for your official gender scan?


----------

